# What questions should I ask about swarms?



## Groundhwg (Jan 28, 2016)

What questions should I ask about swarms?

Starting my second years beekeeping and with help from others in our bee club and a great mentor I have learned a great deal. Have gathered the equipment that I feel I will or could need to catch swarms such as; something to put the swarm in, my veil and other protection gear, a spray bottle with sugar water, a large dustpan, bee brush, large tarp, pruning shears or saw, GPS to find address, stepladder, and phone to call contact if needed.

Sure there are other items but this will work for most swarms that I think I will be attempting. I did have some questions that I would want to ask someone calling for a swarm removable. Such as how large is the swarm – comparing it to a football – as I figure some might be too small to mess with. Location of the swarm – do not have a bucket truck and am not going to be climbing 25 to 30 feet up a tree.  Do not think some swarms would be worth the risk. Get a good description of the swarm/bees – already had one call and before going I found out the swarm was carpenter bees. 

What are some other items you folks have found you need most often?

What questions do you try to get answered before responding to a call?

Thanks.


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

I always ask several times Are you sure they are honeybees.


----------



## Brad Bee (Apr 15, 2013)

I ask the same thing as Tenbears.

I keep a rope in the truck to throw over limbs to shake them.

I also ask them how many other people they have called to come get them. First swarm I went and caught was a race between me and another beekeeper. They called both of us and both said we'd come get it. I got there first.


----------



## Riverderwent (May 23, 2013)

Groundhwg said:


> What are some other items you folks have found you need most often?
> 
> What questions do you try to get answered before responding to a call?


Bee Quick. It causes the bees to stop trying to return to the spot where the cluster was hanging out and causes them to go to the box where the bulk of the bees are. I sometimes bring a long, adjustable pole with a swiveling bucket on the end. I also carry a telescoping ladder.

I ask how high up the bees are. I sometimes ask if they will text me a picture, where on the property the swarm is located, and if there is a gate or pet. I should ask how long the bees have been there.


----------



## Groundhwg (Jan 28, 2016)

Riverderwent said:


> I sometimes bring a long, adjustable pole with a swiveling bucket on the end. I also carry a telescoping ladder.


Could you or others please post pictures of how you attach your bucket? What kind of adjustable pole do you use and where did you buy it? Thanks.


----------



## Jackam (Jun 3, 2013)

Groundhwg said:


> Could you or others please post pictures of how you attach your bucket? What kind of adjustable pole do you use and where did you buy it? Thanks.


Get the adjustable pole at Home Depot or any painter supply.

Also, I always have on hand some duct tape.
A card with my info on it. For whatever reason, some people get swarms and then more swarms.


----------



## bbbthingmaker (Sep 26, 2010)

Ask them to text you a picture. It will tell you a lot.


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

Groundhwg said:


> Could you or others please post pictures of how you attach your bucket? What kind of adjustable pole do you use and where did you buy it? Thanks.


Swimming Pool supply store! The skimming net pole. or vacuum pole. the ends are threaded and modifying an old net makes a nice attachment to a bucket. They are very nice.


----------



## B52EW (Jun 3, 2013)

Ask if they have sprayed them with insecticide. Unfortunately, that is some peoples first reaction...


----------



## Brad Bee (Apr 15, 2013)

B52EW said:


> Ask if they have sprayed them with insecticide. Unfortunately, that is some peoples first reaction...


Good point. I got to the point that instead of asking them an open ended question, I just started asking what they had sprayed them with. That at least doesn't open the door for them to deny spraying them.


----------



## jwcarlson (Feb 14, 2014)

Tenbears said:


> I always ask several times Are you sure they are honeybees.


It's 2017, skip the asking and have them send you a picture of what they're talking about.


----------



## Riverderwent (May 23, 2013)

> Swimming Pool supply store! The skimming net pole. or vacuum pole.


Ditto. The swivel is a piece of aluminum bar bent in the shape of a U. The base of the U is attached to the pole, and the two arms bolt on either side of the bucket.


----------



## Reef Resiner (Jun 9, 2015)

Long pole with a hook on it. Queen clip has saved my life many of times. White sheet for when I sloppily shake them into a bucket.

Normally alls I need to do is ask 3 questions. How high are they? What are they on? And are the bees in a big cluster?


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

jwcarlson said:


> It's 2017, skip the asking and have them send you a picture of what they're talking about.


 I tried that! Our mail is very slow and by the time it arrived The swarm was gone! :lpf:


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>It's 2017, skip the asking and have them send you a picture of what they're talking about.

In this day and age a picture is worth a thousand words. You sometimes find that what they mean is a colony in a tree and not a swarm. Sometimes they are talking about a yellow jacket nest. Sometimes they tell you it's the size of a basketball and it's the size of a baseball. It is usually less bees, higher up than they say. A picture that shows the ground and the cluster is useful for estimating height. A closeup of the cluster is useful for estimating the size of the cluster. The most important question is "did you spray them with anything". Then I explain that if I smell any bug spray around them I will bill them for the trip and I will not remove the bees... This often changes the answer...


----------



## mtndewluvr (Oct 28, 2012)

Groundhwg said:


> Could you or others please post pictures of how you attach your bucket? What kind of adjustable pole do you use and where did you buy it? Thanks.


I made this swarm catching pole up in 2013. Except for trading out the plastic flagpole bracket for a metal one soon after deploying it, I am still using it today. https://youtu.be/sPyPMkqPdgw


----------

